

Show HN: HNKindle.appspot.com, get Hacker News articles delivered to Kindle - pherk
http://hnkindle.appspot.com
While Hacker News is a great place for finding great links/articles, it cannot be subscribed to (unlike a blog). This makes it difficult to read this through devices like Kindle. So last weekend turned to be pretty productive for me trying to put the two together:<p>http://hnkindle.blogspot.com/<p>The application uses a specialized library (boilerpipe - http://code.google.com/p/boilerpipe/) for extracting just article contents from links. Also, HN has a lot of links showing up in the Top 30 moving up and down every single day. I have put in place a simple heuristic (which is explained in the app) to chose only the prominent. At the moment, the heuristic is quite arbitrary.<p>Your feedback is most welcome!
======
pherk
While Hacker News is a great place for finding great links/articles, it cannot
be subscribed to (unlike a blog). This makes it difficult to read this through
devices like Kindle. So last weekend turned to be pretty productive for me
trying to put the two together:

<http://hnkindle.blogspot.com/>

The application uses a specialized library (boilerpipe -
<http://code.google.com/p/boilerpipe/>) for extracting just article contents
from links. Also, HN has a lot of links showing up in the Top 30 moving up and
down every single day. I have put in place a simple heuristic (which is
explained in the app) to chose only the prominent. At the moment, the
heuristic is quite arbitrary.

Your feedback is most welcome!

